# What's the appeal of Trump?



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 10, 2020)

I consider myself an open-minded person who is curious about the world. In that vein, I think one of the greatest mistakes of modern leftism as exemplified in the persons of Bill and Hillary Clinton, Kamala Harris, Joe Biden, and a few others is assuming that people who don't agree with them are ignorant, retarded, and evil. A basket of deplorables, if you will.

Hell, saying you don't agree with BLM and you think trannies are a bunch of perverts gets you branded as ignorant, retarded, and evil in mainstream discourse.

I didn't understand the Christian fundamentalists and I learned about them; I didn't understand the TERFs and now I proudly fly the green and purple battle axe; I didn't understand the alt right and here I am today.

I've been trying to understand the adulation that Trump supporters have for the man, and I'm falling short.

I've tried to educate myself and get another perspective. I've watched multiple full speeches of his, I went to one of his rallies, I try to check in to mainstream right-wing media such as FOX on the reg, and I just don't see it. I've never heard him say anything particularly interesting or profound, and his long speeches are just scattered thoughts, like hanging out with my grandma.

The best I can come up with is that he's mean in the broadest sense and vulgar in the broadest sense and that is the wellspring of his popularity. 

EVERY TIME A LIBERAL CRIES, THIS COUNTRY BECOMES A BETTER PLACE.

But to me, this seems like the right wing cutting off its nose to spite its face. 

For example, I feel like Trump and his supporters think that the BLM riots are advantageous to their side, and in some ways I get that, but he's the president and American cities are being reduced to smoking craters on his watch. I would respect him more if he sent in the feds and shut that shit down. Like if people are going to call you a fascist, you may as well polish up the jackboots and give 'em a show.

What am I missing here? Help me out.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 10, 2020)

He triggers and owns the libs.


----------



## Kaiser Aura (Aug 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> He triggers and owns the libs.



Apparently I'm following you around today @SIGSEGV


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 10, 2020)

Kaiser Aura said:


> Apparently I'm following you around today @SIGSEGV


Stop that.


----------



## Kaiser Aura (Aug 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Stop that.



It's not my fault that every time I click on a thread you just happen to have been there. You stop it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 10, 2020)

Kaiser Aura said:


> You stop it.


No.


----------



## Hylics (Aug 10, 2020)

Many of his supporters trust him implicitly regardless of what he says or does because they feel like he understands them. They feel like he stands up for the little guy and fights against the establishment and the toxic liberals and democrats. They believe he's just being stalled at every turn by socialism. That's how they're able to stick by him, no matter what.

Also, that ass.



Spoiler: Trump's Assets


----------



## Kaiser Aura (Aug 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> No.



And this is the appeal of Trump.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 10, 2020)

He's dummy thicc and has a great toupee

But for real, I think a lot of it came down to him not being a career politician or establishment candidate. So much of Hillary's campaign had this undercurrent of IT'S HER TURN like she earned her positions and didn't get a huge boost from being the First Lady.


----------



## Chilson (Aug 10, 2020)

Serious answer: Trump is the classic populist. Obama's presidency was largely seen by the right as that of an elitist who was protected by the media and spit on the little man from an ivory tower of pure ego (at least, this is how the right view him and they are not entirely wrong to do so). Trump appeals to the common man through a vulgar "Fuck the elite" attitude and generally seems to be actually doing the things he promised (the wall is being built, healthcare reform is happening, bloated tax-inefficient programs are being cut, etc.). 

Now, whether or not he is doing a good job with his reforms and promises is hotly debated and that is too much of a rabbit hole for me. It also doesn't hurt that Dems throw un-electable shit candidates at him to pile drive into the dirt.

As for the BLM riots, these are going on mostly in heavily urbanized liberal cities and, mostly, comes at the expense of Liberal politicians in the local area/state. Trump has no reason to go in unless federal property is being harmed or he is being asked to by the state's governor. Its to the conservatives benefit that liberal's attack one another and never stop your enemy if they are making a mistake and all that.


----------



## knobslobbin (Aug 10, 2020)

He pisses off the libs. Good enough for me.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 10, 2020)

Hylics said:


> Many of his supporters trust him implicitly regardless of what he says or does because they feel like he understands them. They feel like he stands up for the little guy and fights against the establishment and the toxic liberals and democrats. They believe he's just being stalled at every turn by socialism. That's how they're able to stick by him, no matter what.
> 
> Also, that ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## drain (Aug 10, 2020)

you can't stump the drumpf


----------



## barbellister (Aug 10, 2020)

people like trump because he has a knack for creating newsworthy sound bites, which is a talent he probably developed in the television industry, and because he's a successful businessman who thumbs his nose at overly sensitive people. they like him for the same reason they like vince mcmahon


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Aug 10, 2020)

I don't think he is perfect. He is also an ass kisser for Israel and there have been a few times where i have to scratch my head about.

But i think what he did well, is that he unveiled the hypocrisy of the corporate left and he did it so well, that they went crazy about it and unveiled more hypocrisy on their own. He also has the balls to call out china for the scumbags they are.

Even if he does lose to Joe Biden in November (which i don't think will happen) he woke several people up to the fact that corporate politicians, be it Democrats or Republicans, don't work for the people and that's a very good thing.

But i still wanna see him win, because it pisses people off and provides me with good entertainment.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Aug 10, 2020)

He pisses people off.
Is willing to stand up to China.
And he's better than Biden.


----------



## Salubrious (Aug 10, 2020)

Trump is probably one of the least full of shit politicans, a sentence I cannot even believe I just wrote.  That says more about politics than Trump to be fair.

Trump is full of shit all the time, but there seems to be at least a twinge of sincerity to it.  I actually believe what this asshole thinks and what he says are the same most of the time.

Meanwhile, the Democratic side, which I've been my entire life and my values still lean more left than right, are completely disingenous.  I don't believe that they believe a single word of what they say.  They basically run on a platform of "do whatever we say or you're a racist sexist homophobe transphobe and a terrible person."  I've had a lot of stupid arguments with a lot of stupid Republicans in my life; many times being told that I'm stupid for thinking a certain way, but I've never been told by Republicans that I'm a terrible person for thinking this way.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2020)

A comeback of populist ideas for the right wing that Repubs havent offered since Reagan.


----------



## Calandrino (Aug 10, 2020)

He probably won't deliberately try to destroy America, if that's a plus for you.


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 10, 2020)

Chilson said:


> Serious answer: Trump is the classic populist. Obama's presidency was largely seen by the right as that of an elitist who was protected by the media and spit on the little man from an ivory tower of pure ego (at least, this is how the right view him and they are not entirely wrong to do so). Trump appeals to the common man through a vulgar "Fuck the elite" attitude and generally seems to be actually doing the things he promised (the wall is being built, healthcare reform is happening, bloated tax-inefficient programs are being cut, etc.).
> 
> Now, whether or not he is doing a good job with his reforms and promises is hotly debated and that is too much of a rabbit hole for me. It also doesn't hurt that Dems throw un-electable shit candidates at him to pile drive into the dirt.
> 
> As for the BLM riots, these are going on mostly in heavily urbanized liberal cities and, mostly, comes at the expense of Liberal politicians in the local area/state. Trump has no reason to go in unless federal property is being harmed or he is being asked to by the state's governor. Its to the conservatives benefit that liberal's attack one another and never stop your enemy if they are making a mistake and all that.





Hypnopedosnake2 said:


> I don't think he is perfect. He is also an ass kisser for Israel and there have been a few times where i have to scratch my head about.
> 
> But i think what he did well, is that he unveiled the hypocrisy of the corporate left and he did it so well, that they went crazy about it and unveiled more hypocrisy on their own. He also has the balls to call out china for the scumbags they are.
> 
> ...





Salubrious said:


> Trump is probably one of the least full of shit politicans, a sentence I cannot even believe I just wrote.  That says more about politics than Trump to be fair.
> 
> Trump is full of shit all the time, but there seems to be at least a twinge of sincerity to it.  I actually believe what this asshole thinks and what he says are the same most of the time.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Democratic side, which I've been my entire life and my values still lean more left than right, are completely disingenous.  I don't believe that they believe a single word of what they say.  They basically run on a platform of "do whatever we say or you're a racist sexist homophobe transphobe and a terrible person."  I've had a lot of stupid arguments with a lot of stupid Republicans in my life; many times being told that I'm stupid for thinking a certain way, but I've never been told by Republicans that I'm a terrible person for thinking this way.





The Pink Panther said:


> A comeback of populist ideas for the right wing that Repubs havent offered since Reagan.


Michael Moore, of all people, said it the best back in 2016: 

"For many Americans, voting for Trump is going to be the biggest 'fuck you' in history, and it is going to feel good."


----------



## Salubrious (Aug 10, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Michael Moore, of all people, said it the best back in 2016:
> 
> "For many Americans, voting for Trump is going to be the biggest 'fuck you' in history, and it is going to feel good."



I remember him saying that.  Moore at least recognized the potential in 2016 of all the swing states like Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania all going red.

What pissed me off about him and all the other Democrats was that he kept saying "Trump is lying to you!  Don't believe him!  He can't get your jobs back!"  Meanwhile, the Democrats were giving these people literally nothing.  In fact, worse than nothing; they were basically saying "your jobs are gone forever so deal with it because it's a new world now."

That's the biggest reason to me why Trump won in 2016: the Democrats basically spent a year telling people that if you didn't live in a big city than your values didn't matter.  Shockingly, nearly every county outside a major city went red.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Aug 10, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> I remember him saying that.  Moore at least recognized the potential in 2016 of all the swing states like Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania all going red.
> 
> What pissed me off about him and all the other Democrats was that he kept saying "Trump is lying to you!  Don't believe him!  He can't get your jobs back!"  Meanwhile, the Democrats were giving these people literally nothing.  In fact, worse than nothing; they were basically saying "your jobs are gone forever so deal with it because it's a new world now."
> 
> That's the biggest reason to me why Trump won in 2016: the Democrats basically spent a year telling people that if you didn't live in a big city than your values didn't matter.  Shockingly, nearly every county outside a major city went red.



You're goddamn right about that.

The democrats are a failed state unto themselves. 

And I was gonna get sober this week.


----------



## Lurkio (Aug 10, 2020)

Because the democrats basically lines someone up for us to to vote for both in 2016 and again in 2020. Expecting the people to blindly vote for whoever they picked for them.

Say what you will, but neither Hillary or Biden were the popular picks for the democratic ticket, Trump at least had some support behind him, he was at least the majorities pick for the Republican ticket.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Aug 10, 2020)

Trump has a populist agenda that is pushing an agenda that supports the American people. Neither party has done that for decades. That'd his appeal. 

Everything else(i.e him talking on a 1st grade level, his trolling antics, his fuck you attitude and actions, his humor(seriously the guy is funny and his comedic timing is better than quite a few professional comedians) and his success,percieved or otherwise) is really just icing on the cake. He is the first candidate since in quite a long time to say to 'Suck It' to the ruling elite class in quite awhile. The fact the ruling elite have alienated practically the entire country the past 20-30years has helped Trump enormously as well.


----------



## Pixy (Aug 10, 2020)

As a non-american? He's entertaining. Like the portrayal of Richard from Shakespeare's Richard III.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 10, 2020)

From a normie perspective:

It isn't Trump with the appeal, it's the Democrat establishment being unsuitable to side with all that's happening. 

Or at very least, makes people vote Red because their cities aren't on fire.


----------



## Salubrious (Aug 10, 2020)

Getting tard comed said:


> He is the first candidate since in quite a long time to say to 'Suck It' to the ruling elite class in quite awhile. The fact the ruling elite have alienated practically the entire country the past 20-30years has helped Trump enormously as well.



It's amazing that the billionaire is the one that had to tell the ruling elite to suck it.

I wonder if people see him as Tony Stark in some respects?  Obviously not the inventor or the hero, but in the genius billionaire playboy philathropist way?  Like Trump is Stark pre "in a cave with a box of scraps"?


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Aug 10, 2020)

His Presidency has the sexiest First Lady ever.


----------



## TitanWest (Aug 10, 2020)

Trump supporters only support him because they've bought into the Finkel-Think idea of "Bad guys on the Left hate him so he must be good". Truth is he's all talk except when it comes to giving the Zionists everything they've wanted for a while. He's just a pressure relief valve for dispossessed White Americans.

The Left genuinely hates him, but it's mostly just an intra-tribal dispute between different factions of the Jewish tribe. The "Optics Jews" takes advantage of People of Color and Leftist ideology. They view multiculturalism and a slow-but-steady approach to Israeli foreign policy as the best way to serve Jewish interests. The "Jignat Jews" take advantage of white people and Conservative ideology. They view slow-but-steady Open Borders policy in The West and more aggressive Israeli foreign policy as the way to serve Jewish interests.

The Optics Jews accuse the Jignats of giving away the game by being too reckless and they accuse Jignats of stoking white identity that could see the rise of another Hitler. Jignats accuse Optics Jews of not being pro-Israel enough and of being self-hating Jews.

There's somewhat of a third faction that I'd call "Anti-Zionist Jews". They're a small minority of Jews that actually apply the Left's anti-white doctrines to Israel and Zionism. They're not on your side either. They're anti-white and may side with the other Jews when given the choice between Zionism or White Nationalism. Plus they're not a very large faction and they're not very institutionally powerful.

Optics Jews give you the worst Open Borders and anti-white shit you see. The Jignats give you the worst Neocon warhawk foreign policy that you see and they stab you in the back whenever you try to be as pro-white as they are pro-Jewish. Both factions of the Jewish tribe will side with each other against the goyim when the chips are down.



Spoiler: OPTICS JEWS SUMMED UP















Spoiler: JIGNATS












You may ask yourself - "So what should I do?". Reject the Optics Jews and the Judeo-Left. Reject the Jignats and the Judeo-Right. Embrace the Third Position. It's the only path to victory. None o the Jewish factions will ever give you anything you want. Or if they do it'll be a "One step forward, two steps back" situation where they take far more than they give and it eds up being a horrible deal. You have to take your own side as a pro-white and find common ground with antisemitic nonwhite nationalists. Meta-politics (Shifting the Overton Window), delegitmizing and undermining the current Neoliberal/Zionist system, and preparing to take over once this current system collapses in the coming decades are all solid strategies. Also read up on the Third Position (Keith Woods on Youtube, Dissident-Mag.com, National-Justice.com, and TheRightStuff.biz are all good Third Position outlets.



Spoiler: Third Position is the way forward


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Trump supporters only support him because they've bought into the Finkel-Think idea of "Bad guys on the Left hate him so he must be good". Truth is he's all talk except when it comes to giving the Zionists everything they've wanted for a while. He's just a pressure relief valve for dispossessed White Americans.
> 
> The Left genuinely hates him, but it's mostly just an intra-tribal dispute between different factions of the Jewish tribe. The "Optics Jews" takes advantage of People of Color and Leftist ideology. They view multiculturalism and a slow-but-steady approach to Israeli foreign policy as the best way to serve Jewish interests. The "Jignat Jews" take advantage of white people and Conservative ideology. They view slow-but-steady Open Borders policy in The West and more aggressive Israeli foreign policy as the way to serve Jewish interests.
> 
> ...


JOOOOOZ THE FUCKING JOOOOZ OPTICS JOOOOZ JIGNATS THE GOYIM DONT KNOW: the post


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 10, 2020)

his appeal isn't in what he is or does, his appeal is in what he isn't. he's not a marxist, he's not self-hating, he's not openly anti-american, he's not a RINO. this puts him in stark contrast to almost the entire political establishment in america, and from that arises the simple old "enemy of my enemy" situation 

basically lots of people started liking trump simply because all the people they hate are loudly yelling and screeching about DRRRUUUUUMPF! all day


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 10, 2020)

Having American interests at heart.


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 10, 2020)

I hate Trump, but I also hate 90% of the people who hate Trump. I want him to get voted out, but there's also a part of me that thinks if he wins again the left might _finally _realise that demonising everyone who disagrees with you about anything won't get you very far in a democracy.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 10, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> I hate Trump, but I also hate 90% of the people who hate Trump. I want him to get voted out, but there's also a part of me that thinks if he wins again the left might _finally _realise that demonising everyone who disagrees with you about anything won't get you very far in a democracy.


What's there to hate about the man though?


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 10, 2020)

Other than the fact that he's a fucking moron?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 10, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> Other than the fact that he's a fucking moron?


He's doing better than Obama and Bush.


----------



## heyitsmike (Aug 10, 2020)

I think this sums it up well.








						What progressives should know about Trump voters
					

Progressives wonder how in the world could anyone still support President Donald Trump. So here are ten reasons why more than 40% of  the electorate probably does -- and will.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 10, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Trump supporters only support him because they've bought into the Finkel-Think idea of "Bad guys on the Left hate him so he must be good". Truth is he's all talk except when it comes to giving the Zionists everything they've wanted for a while. He's just a pressure relief valve for dispossessed White Americans.
> 
> The Left genuinely hates him, but it's mostly just an intra-tribal dispute between different factions of the Jewish tribe. The "Optics Jews" takes advantage of People of Color and Leftist ideology. They view multiculturalism and a slow-but-steady approach to Israeli foreign policy as the best way to serve Jewish interests. The "Jignat Jews" take advantage of white people and Conservative ideology. They view slow-but-steady Open Borders policy in The West and more aggressive Israeli foreign policy as the way to serve Jewish interests.
> 
> ...


Never mind that Trump has Jewish family as well.

But this raises another point of Trump appeal. The casual bigotry.


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 10, 2020)

There was a lot of gloating among the woke gaming crowd when Trump denounced game violence because for some reason they think all gamergaters are Trump supporters. Nigga, of COURSE Trump attacked violent video games, he's a fucking boomer. They all do it, Hillary and Biden did the exact same fucking thing. It's not a reason to hate Trump, its a reason to hate boomers. The only difference is that if a democrat launched an attack on games the hypocritical bastards in the woke gaming media would back them to the hilt.


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 10, 2020)

I remember watching a video which went into why people such as Bernie Sanders, Obama, trump and Biden made for popular presidents and candidates (Note: not necessarily good or bad, just popular with demographics).

Trump is basically one of the greatest "Stream of Mind" talkers in recent history. Stream of Mind talking is saying whats on your mind, as your mind thinks it, with no filter, doubt, or hesitation and its an incredibly valuable leadership skill. When Trump bullshits, he genuinely believes he is right and truthful, even when he says something stupid.

Not only is this hilarious, but our brains associate Stream of Mind with confidence. People are naturally drawn to leaders who can say tough things no one else wants to, especially if they give no doubt as to it's validity. Trump speaks his mind (literally) and biologically, we respect that.

There's probably other factors as well, but that's the basics of the video and why people instinctively (I guess) gravitate to Trump.

Edit: just so no one gets ass mad at me, im not saying hes a great president or a shitty president. Just why he's so popular with a lot of people


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 10, 2020)

The Spice boi said:


> I remember watching a video which went into why people such as Bernie Sanders, Obama, trump and Biden made for popular presidents and candidates (Note: not necessarily good or bad, just popular with demographics).
> 
> Trump is basically one of the greatest "Stream of Mind" talkers in recent history. Stream of Mind talking is saying whats on your mind, as your mind thinks it, with no filter, doubt, or hesitation and its an incredibly valuable leadership skill. When Trump bullshits, he genuinely believes he is right and truthful, even when he says something stupid.
> 
> ...


If any of this was true, then Biden would be rocking the mic every time he speaks and there'd be no such thing as a gaff.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 10, 2020)

I voted against him but I can tell you that he at least puts effort into his promises no matter how outlandish they are. He can promise to colonize Jupiter during his presidency and it's still a better platform that whatever the hell Hillary and the other Republicans were.


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 10, 2020)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> If any of this was true, then Biden would be rocking the mic every time he speaks and there'd be no such thing as a gaff.


There were several videos on each of the candidates. I don't remember Joe Biden's talent or quality that makes him popular with people. Definitely wasn't Stream of Mind though


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 10, 2020)

The Spice boi said:


> I don't remember Joe Biden's talent or quality that makes him popular with people.


He has no appeal, he's a lamb to slaughter.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Aug 10, 2020)

This question is super non-specific, it would take like an hour to iterate upon every group that supports Trump and their general reasons for doing so. Some people just fucking hate current establishment. Some people want to trigger the woke crowds. Some like his apparent honesty. Some people may just really not like brown folk. The list goes on, but I think what it ultimately comes down to is that we're in a very liberal and kind of elitist phase in society, and thus people are pushing back against that by supporting a candidate who flies in the face of that as much as possible.

OP, you use the example of stuff like Christian Fundamentalists and TERFs and the alt-right, and while I don't know how old you are, trust me, like 13 years ago Christian Fundamentalists and the far right were as fucking infuriating as the far left dipshits are now. The political landscape moves in a pendulum that will always be off center from reality, it just so happens that we're left of reality right now and thus anyone to the right of that seems more sane.



The Spice boi said:


> There were several videos on each of the candidates. I don't remember Joe Biden's talent or quality that makes him popular with people. Definitely wasn't Stream of Mind though


My guess is his associating with Obama, who a lot of people liked. That's all I can think of.


----------



## The Spice boi (Aug 10, 2020)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> He has no appeal, he's a lamb to slaughter.


Oh I agree, Biden's fucked. It's almost kinda sad how brutal his defeat is going to be..


----------



## John Titor (Aug 10, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> It's amazing that the billionaire is the one that had to tell the ruling elite to suck it.
> 
> I wonder if people see him as Tony Stark in some respects?  Obviously not the inventor or the hero, but in the genius billionaire playboy philathropist way?  Like Trump is Stark pre "in a cave with a box of scraps"?


There was a very good Cracked article by David Wong that says exactly that.



> "But Trump is objectively a piece of shit!" you say. "He insults people, he objectifies women, and cheats whenever possible! And he's not an everyman; he's a smarmy, arrogant billionaire!"
> Wait, are you talking about Donald Trump, or this guy:
> Marvel StudiosMake The Avengers Assemble Again.​You've never rooted for somebody like that? Someone powerful who gives your enemies the insults they deserve? Somebody with big fun appetites who screws up just enough to make them relatable? Like Dr. House or Walter White? Or any of the several million renegade cop characters who can break all the rules because they get shit done? Who only get shit done _because they don't care about the rules_?
> 
> ...


Pictures aren't showing up but he included Tony Stark.


----------



## TitanWest (Aug 10, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> JOOOOOZ THE FUCKING JOOOOZ OPTICS JOOOOZ JIGNATS THE GOYIM DONT KNOW: the post


The guy's Alt-Right and asked about Trump so I explained things.

Jews are the core of the new ruling class and have surplanted the WASP's. That's just a fact no matter how many words people misspell. That's why they can deplatform you on MasterCard, social media, and fire you from your job for speaking out. To know who rules over you first find out who you're not allowed to criticize.



			https://www.bitchute.com/video/gOKacYGZbAbu/


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> Jews are the core of the new ruling class and have surplanted the WASP's. That's just a fact no matter how many words people misspell. That's why they can deplatform you on MasterCard, social media, and fire you from your job for speaking out. To know who rules over you first find out who you're not allowed to criticize.


Well, no fucking shit.

But is the Jew really the core to explain the mass majority of people's support behind this guy?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 10, 2020)

He’s a legendary meme.
And he makes memes worth it.


----------



## Salubrious (Aug 10, 2020)

John Titor said:


> There was a very good Cracked article by David Wong that says exactly that.
> 
> 
> Pictures aren't showing up but he included Tony Stark.



If that article was written in 2016, there's a very good chance that's where I got the idea from before my source amnesia kicked in.

I don't think I stopped reading Cracked until 2017.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Aug 10, 2020)

Joke answer:



SIGSEGV said:


> He triggers and owns the libs.



Serious answer:



Meat Target said:


> Michael Moore, of all people, said it the best back in 2016:
> 
> "For many Americans, voting for Trump is going to be the biggest 'fuck you' in history, and it is going to feel good."


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 10, 2020)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Joke answer:


Where's the joke?


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Aug 10, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Where's the joke?


The joke, like Trump, has layers within layers.


----------



## Μusk (Aug 10, 2020)

He generates lulz.


----------



## TitanWest (Aug 10, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Well, no fucking shit.
> 
> But is the Jew really the core to explain the mass majority of people's support behind this guy?



It's the most crucial part of the Trump phenomenon. That being: Optics Jews attacked whites and Jignats took advantage of the situation. The pro-Trump and anti-Trump fight is best described as a fight between Optics Jews and Jignats with everyone else being strung along.

The Optics Jew-dominated Left has been pushing anti-white policies like Open Borders, gun confiscation, "free" trade, etc. since the 1960's (And "free" trade since 1990's). Obama was the last straw. Working class White Americans were tired of The Left and tired of cucks like Mitt Romney. They wanted someone who could stand up to political correctness and the rapid advance of The Left. The Jignats saw this as an opportunity to rise to power and serve the interests of Israel. Now the Optics Jews are pissed at Trump and the Jignats for making working class white people get uppity.

Why else would White Evangelicals enthusiastically support a New York former Democrat who cheated on his previous wives and used to be pro-choice?

Also look at Trump's background. His father Fred Trump donated so much to pro-Israel causes that he has locations named for him in Israel. Trump's brother joined a Jewish fraternity and pretended to be Jewish. Trump himself was mentored by Roy Cohn. Trump was bailed out in the 80's by jews like Carl Icahn and others. Trump's campaign was staffed heavily by the students of Arthur J. Finkelstein "Arthur's Kids" and they basically copied Finkelstein's playbook the whole time. Trump's biggest donor was Jignat Sheldon Adelson. Then there's the fact that 3/4 of Trump's grandkids are Jewish and what he's done for the Jignats:

1. Jerusalem recognized as capital of Israel. Zionists have wanted this since the 1940's.
2. A large increase of AID to Israel.
3. Qassim Suleimani killed.
4. Executive Order threatening universities with defunding for antisemitism (While clarifying being pro-BDS or antizionist was antisemitic).
5. Recognizing Golan Heights as part of Israel.
6. Giving Netanyahu the green light to annex a huge chunk of the West Bank.

You know the alleged election interference from Russia? That was bullshit the Optics Jews used to go after Trump without acknowledging the fact that Israelis helped Trump:



			https://www.timesofisrael.com/redacted-fbi-document-hints-at-israeli-efforts-to-help-trump-in-2016-campaign/
		


All in all it's clear that Trump is heavily driven by a pro-Zionist mindset and has very deep ties to that community.

That doesn't mean Biden is good. He's also bad. Ultimately the political process is rigged beyond belief and no one will get anything from it except Optics Jews and Jignats. It's best to delegitimize the system, shift the Overton Window, and prepare to rebuild when shit collapses. The only time I vote is for Primary Elections. I won't give this rigged system my consent.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Aug 10, 2020)

TitanWest said:


> It's the most crucial part of the Trump phenomenon. That being: Optics Jews attacked whites and Jignats took advantage of the situation. The pro-Trump and anti-Trump fight is best described as a fight between Optics Jews and Jignats with everyone else being strung along.
> 
> The Optics Jew-dominated Left has been pushing anti-white policies like Open Borders, gun confiscation, "free" trade, etc. since the 1960's (And "free" trade since 1990's). Obama was the last straw. Working class White Americans were tired of The Left and tired of cucks like Mitt Romney. They wanted someone who could stand up to political correctness and the rapid advance of The Left. The Jignats saw this as an opportunity to rise to power and serve the interests of Israel. Now the Optics Jews are pissed at Trump and the Jignats for making working class white people get uppity.
> 
> ...


How much Practical Kabbalah do you believe is used to influence Trump even now?


----------



## -4ZURE- (Aug 10, 2020)

“You crossed the line first sir, you hammered them, and in their desperation they turned to a man they didn’t fully understand”

I think this line from the Dark Knight speaks volumes as to what is going on. So much of Trump’s support comes from the disgruntled and displaced in a society that is abandoning them for ideology and the elites.

Many see Trump as a beacon of hope. He is the ultimate statement against the elites and leftist protesters of today. He actively mocks political leaders who have turned their backs on the people for years and he angers the crazy leftists that want to ruin people’s lives under the guise of racism and sexism. People today cannot trust anyone as they are all against them. Hillary was in it for self-interest, Obama is becoming like the Clintons, Biden is just an establishment hack with dementia, Nancy is full of lies, and the ultimate ones who opposed him being Sanders and the anti-establishment candidates of the Democrats always fall in-line and take it like good little boys and girls. Trump speaks to Americans who fear replacement, censorship by the left and foreign powers like China, a continuous monopolization on American business, and likely being discriminated against themselves. The left did so much damage to the average American in 2013-16, that they would rather go with a man that they could never fully understand, than anyone else in politics.

I think movies like Joker are fascinating as Trump supporters were the ones who latched onto it. A movie about a man left behind by society to essentially waste away, only brought up as a punchline to some rich elite’s jokes. Said rich elite tries to portray himself as wholesome and family friendly, yet brings in a person lower than him and clearly unstable just to make a mockery of the lower class that do not want other rich elite Thomas Wayne as mayor. 

Trump is the Joker of our time. A man used to mock the lower class as being lesser than the liberal elites because they are not smart or they are crazy. He then acts like a Joker in a deck of cards, completely throwing off their game upon election and creating mass chaos in the political hierarchy as they cannot understand a motive to him or his supporters


----------



## Melktert (Aug 10, 2020)

he has funny hair


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 10, 2020)

Trump's appeal to me is that, at times, watching him feels like watching Marvin Heemeyer driving the Killdozer through that little Colorado town.  I have never wanted a political system to burn as badly as I want this one to burn, and occasionally Trump does things that could be considered playing with matches.  He is the polar opposite of so many other politicians I've seen over the years - where most pols are that distinctive brand of "smiling at you and giving you a hug so they can get the knife around to your back" shit, that mealy-mouthed politi-speak, that "charming, affable and an utter bastard" persona... Trump is loudmouthed, brash, openly smug at times and seems to get a kick out of throwing rocks at beehives.  He's hard to like as a person, but for me easy to appreciate as the biggest middle finger I've ever seen flipped to the business-as-usual set.  The suffering he inflicts on Dems is great and the suffering he also inflicts on a lot of the GOP old guard at times is also great.  I like the idea of an Oval Office resident that causes the capitol critters headaches and misery constantly, because I can't imagine a group of people more deserving.


----------



## soft kitty (Aug 10, 2020)

I didn't like him at first either but he's grown on me. He turned me into a Republican, as well as the MSM, who lied about the russia hoax for 2 years.

Dude is effectual as fuck. He said he was gonna build a wall and he's fucking building it. He got the $1200 stimulus check to all Americans, and he's helping them out further with a payroll tax cuts. He's doing damn good work, and that's not even mentioning all the judge appointments.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 11, 2020)

Chilson said:


> Serious answer: Trump is the classic populist. Obama's presidency was largely seen by the right as that of an elitist who was protected by the media and spit on the little man from an ivory tower of pure ego (at least, this is how the right view him and they are not entirely wrong to do so). Trump appeals to the common man through a vulgar "Fuck the elite" attitude and generally seems to be actually doing the things he promised (the wall is being built, healthcare reform is happening, bloated tax-inefficient programs are being cut, etc.).
> 
> Now, whether or not he is doing a good job with his reforms and promises is hotly debated and that is too much of a rabbit hole for me. It also doesn't hurt that Dems throw un-electable shit candidates at him to pile drive into the dirt.
> 
> As for the BLM riots, these are going on mostly in heavily urbanized liberal cities and, mostly, comes at the expense of Liberal politicians in the local area/state. Trump has no reason to go in unless federal property is being harmed or he is being asked to by the state's governor. Its to the conservatives benefit that liberal's attack one another and never stop your enemy if they are making a mistake and all that.


I don't get how one can argue Trump is the populist when his opposition being is the one that promises you everything free forever. The term just became a prelude to calling a politician fascist, rather than actual description of bribing the common man to vote for you.

Anyways Trump succeeded because he actually talked about wrongthink topics like immigration and having a functional economy, rather than fall to the trap of only reacting to the democrats actions and unimportant topics (muh bathrooms).


----------



## polyester (Aug 11, 2020)

Regarding his personality:

1) He's not Hillary.
2) He doesn't hate America.
3) He doesn't hate success.
4) He triggers the libs.

Regarding policy: Unlike _every_ conceivable present-day Democratic Party president (be it Hillary, Biden, or whoever):

4) He nominates judges who try to respect the written text of the constitution.
5) He doesn't seek to crush the First and Second Amendment.
6) He doesn't fill government positions with woke fanatics.
7) His Secretary of Education is working to end the feminist Title IX kangaroo court system on college campuses. (Biden already announced he would bring it back.)

I know, that's not a lot.
Most of those things are just "reaching minimum expectations" for a president.
But given the Current Year political landscape, they give him a definitive appeal over what the Dems have to over.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Aug 11, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> I don't get how one can argue Trump is the populist when his opposition being is the one that promises you everything free forever. The term just became a prelude to calling a politician fascist, rather than actual description of bribing the common man to vote for you.
> 
> Anyways Trump succeeded because he actually talked about wrongthink topics like immigration and having a functional economy, rather than fall to the trap of only reacting to the democrats actions and unimportant topics (muh bathrooms).


Populist doesn't mean giving gibs to the people though. It's doing,or being percieved as doing, what the people want and looking out for their benefit.

Immigration has been a big issue among US voters since the 90's, Trump was the first one to actually run on it. Every other president has been pro global trade even if it hurts American working citizens. Trump's the first one who ran saying f that noise, America First baby. That's why populist fits him.

Edit: Populism - a political approach that strives to appeal to ordinary people who feel that their concerns are disregarded by established elite groups


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 11, 2020)

Getting tard comed said:


> Populist doesn't mean giving gibs to the people though. It's doing,or being percieved as doing, what the people want and looking out for their benefit.
> 
> Immigration has been a big issue among US voters since the 90's, Trump was the first one to actually run on it. Every other president has been pro global trade even if it hurts American working citizens. Trump's the first one who ran saying f that noise, America First baby. That's why populist fits him.


Gibs is the ultimate form of giving people what they want. If anything, it's amazing how the media frames being told you deserve a job and safety from intruders as some sort of populism.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 11, 2020)

He is like a stereotypical 80s cocaine fueled bussinesman with the snarky attitude and excess aura about him. MAGA is the perfect slogan for him, it capitalizes on the fear boomers have that they will never see another decade like the 80s with American economy and consumer culture peaking.  Spoiler: they won't. Trumps image of success and bravado is a good cope for their insecurities.

It also makes crazy people even crazier so that is is fun.


----------



## The Jerk (Aug 11, 2020)

_tl;dr - I don't really love or hate Trump. To me, he's fucked up almost as much as he's succeeded. But even though there are broken clocks that are right more often than Michael Moore, he nailed it when he said that voting Trump was the biggest 'fuck you' of our entire lives and it felt good to do it._

Anyone ever have "that" feeling about a person or group? The one where seemingly everyone around you swears up and down the block that that person or group is morally infallible and impeccably behaved, but deep down you know that person or group is full of shit and so are their cultlike supporters? And it turns out you were right, and there's not enough hens in the world to supply all the egg now on people's faces? I think we all know that dopamine rush, that's why we're here rather than some more nitpickingly curated forum somewhere else.

It's 2012, Obama was re-elected, and Democrats felt invincible. Over the years, we saw social justice movements pretend to be moral arbiters. We saw news reporters with unblinking eyes and toothy, unnaturally wide smiles talk about how the burnt cities and the toppled statues were just America moving towards a better, more peaceful era, that no, there were never any civilians struck down by Obama's drone strikes, and that we've always been at war with Eastasia or some shit. We watched the late night "comedians", a squad with two different genders and six different skin colors that all shared the same opinions, partake in moral grandstanding and praise of Obama's "scandal-free" presidency that elicited more eye rolling than laughing. We saw self-hating white dudes all-but-say that minorities and women were the superior folk with superior history and superior culture, and that we'd see the light if only we white guys stopped being such virulent -ists all the time. I saw otherwise smart friends tell me with a straight face that the Democrat vs. Republican shit in the government was absolutely a black-and-white good vs evil story akin to Harry Potter and Star Wars.

Then 2016 happened and the blinders were thrown off. Moral arbiters devolved into groups of petulant whiners crowing about privilege from the inside of an air conditioned Starbucks. Allegedly bipartisan news stations dead-ass ran stories castigating Trump for kids in cages while using photos from 2014. We saw a two-year investigation into Russia turn up fuck all, three accusations against Kavanaugh turn out to be nothing, and media claiming to be unbiased when their negative coverage of Trump vs. Obama approached 3:1 ratios. We saw a country try to get rid of the Electoral College in favor of a popular vote while blue cities brought in >100% registered voter turnout. We saw the likes of Mueller and Avenatti get hailed as messiahs and then get quickly dropped when they stopped being useful.

To me, Trump winning in 2016 represented all of those smug dumbfucks getting their just desserts. Sometimes I wish Trump was less brash, and I'm about 50:50 on which of his policies I actually like, but I absolutely don't want what to go back to what others called a "more Presidential" time, where Democrats prided themselves on being abject hypocrites and Republicans prided themselves on being the smoothest speed bumps they could be.

And now that all the evidence I've seen these last few years pointed to government trying a coup against Trump before he even took office, and that everything pointed towards their intention that Hillary win 2016, I'm more convinced than ever that there's some real fucked corruption going on behind the scenes, and I feel that only an outsider like Trump with enough fuck-you money to not get sucked into whatever schemes are going on can bring it all to light (or at least galvanize people into looking into it). The second a Democrat is in the White House again, all of that investigation, all of that progress, is going away to be memoryholed where it can never be dug up again. That the DNC forced Biden to the forefront, a man who admitted to actual corruption on camera and is now so obviously senile that he ought to walk onstage with his VP's arm elbow-deep in his ass, is just the icing on the cake.

It felt good to vote Trump in 2016, and it will feel even better to vote him in 2020. Unless there's some major plot twist and Trump turns out to be the cackling antichrist mega-Hitler that far too many people pretend he is, I don't see that changing.


----------



## TitanWest (Aug 11, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> I hate Trump, but I also hate 90% of the people who hate Trump. I want him to get voted out, but there's also a part of me that thinks if he wins again the left might _finally _realise that demonising everyone who disagrees with you about anything won't get you very far in a democracy.



It's gotten The Left countless victories since the 60's. It's not about being well liked. It's about being able to punish your enemies and reward your allies. The Left doesn't need white Classical Liberal types anymore. What're they gonna do? Make another SJW owned compilation while BlackRock, NY Times, Google, etc. are openly firing white people en masse? Most won't "Get woke, go broke" since the government prints money to bail big corporations out like that 2 trillion spent for COVID.

Wake up and take your own side white people. (((Anti-whites))) and their dupes cannot be reasoned with or bargained with. They don't want equality they want to demonize you and attack you for perceived wrongs your people have committed.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Aug 11, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Well, no fucking shit.
> 
> But is the Jew really the core to explain the mass majority of people's support behind this guy?


Everything is the fault of the juice when they live in your head rent free


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 14, 2020)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> He's doing better than Obama and Bush.


Talk about damning with the faintest of praises 

A retarded gorilla wouldn’t do much worse than Obama or Bush, that doesn’t make Trump the best president ever like his cultists say


----------



## Ash Gassem (Aug 15, 2020)

> For example, I feel like Trump and his supporters think that the BLM riots are advantageous to their side, and in some ways I get that, but he's the president and American cities are being reduced to smoking craters on his watch.


Fine by me.  When this shit first started happening, my first reaction was despair.  It's just unconscionable and unjust that our once-great cities would succumb to this shit.  But when I thought about it, I had to admit to myself that all of these cities were either already shitholes, or already on the expressway to becoming shitholes, and they are nearly universally filled with people who, if I were given the option to snap my fingers Thanos-style and make them disappear, I unhesitatingly would do so.  

So fuck 'em.


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 15, 2020)

Going by what my GOP family members think:

Poor: He's just like me! He cares about working-class America! He wants to give ME tax breaks, just like he gets! Gee, I like him. Also he's not a Democrat.

Rich: He's not a Democrat.

Every single rich Republican I know fucking hates Trump, but they won't vote outside of party lines.


----------



## Baguette Child (Aug 16, 2020)

Trump's only line of genuine appeal, in my opinion, is that he does not seem to actively dislike or hate his own country. He doesn't seem to want Americans to lose out to the rest of the world, and he doesn't treat the word patriotism like an insult or slur. He likes American businesses and American workers to be busy, and can be (generally) trusted to make decisions that will help the former and latter both because it is in his own interest as an American businessman to do so. Calling him a conservative or a nationalist (or a supremacist) is a joke- Trump does what is in Trump's own interest, which just so happens to line up with keeping the economy healthy and workforce gainfully employed. Ideology is not a strong factor in who he is. 

It's a low fucking bar to set for a presidential candidate, yet somehow he's the only one who passes it.


----------



## Parthenos (Aug 21, 2020)

Well, here are a few reasons as to why I (generally) support Trump, and I hope it provides some insight for you:

1) He's a capitalist, who believes in capitalism-based methods of solving economic issues. This includes treating fellow countries as competitors on the world stage, instead of "trying to make friends". This also extends to the ideas of "America getting a fair shake" and "America should focus more on itself" which are very resonant to fiscal conservatives. That and his own wealth is based in real estate, so he actually does have a real financial stake in the economic well-being of the country.

2) He has a solutions-based approach to national problems. After the abstract "change" Obama promised, "we're going to build a wall" is more concrete. So is "China has to be taken seriously as a national competitor so we should get better trade deals." (which makes him nowadays seem like a fucking prophet)

3) He's by _no means_ an upstanding Christian guy but, crucially, he doesn't have an active, vocal _hatred_ of Christians like Democrats profess near-constantly. This is something liberals overlook when they wonder why he has support from Christian voters - they _know_ he's not a saint, but given the alternative they'd still prefer him. At the very least, he's willing to pay Christian traditions (and general patriotism) lip service.

4) He's sort of a relic of the 80s/90s, which was a couple decades of generally good times economically. Even his speaking style's fairly straightforward and out of place in today's climate. A lot of it's bullshittery and a lot of it's off-color but it's at the very least confident and understandable to the average voter.

Now, all of these are individually enough to make the average leftist blow a gasket, but combined they're enough to stir up a near-unprecedented level of absolute _hatred_. Which leads me to my next point:

5) He's the most effective way to slap the Left in the face.

That last one really has to be appreciated more. That David Wong article was more-or-less accurate: with very little economic and no cultural capital, there are a lot of people who felt completely ignored by holier-than-thou elitists. Enter Trump, who those elitists didn't take seriously enough to consider a viable candidate (He wasn't even listed as an opponent on Hillary Clinton's original campaign page!) but who struck a chord with a large amount of Republicans.

The crucial mistake that the Left then made, I think, was to go on the all-out attack against him. Like, he was being picked out as the absolute worst candidate the Republicans had to offer, and he started eating up attention on media sites. That's when I think he started to get traction on /pol/, since he'd be the _single_ most effective way to disrupt the current, leftist status quo. So the memes started up and they never really stopped, because they _keep getting a reaction from important people_. It's a troll war writ large, and he's basically embraced the memes, further endearing him to younger people.

That's the other thing as well - you now have leftists sobbing about Trump's decency, decorum, morals, and so on and so forth when those were all concepts they sneered at several decades ago. The icing on the cake to the Trump presidency is that it's made leftists into insane, powermad, screeching moral busybodies - exposing the hypocrisy of the social justice cult. So paradoxically, Trump has become a vehicle for the rebellious kids' club since the wall-to-wall negative coverage has turned him into an underdog that "the little guy" can identify with. And guess what? They _still_ haven't learned, so the trolling (and his presidency) will continue for 4 more years.


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Aug 22, 2020)

I mean is it so bad to want a President who doesn't take a shit on American values every hour of every day? Forget the "He's a moron" (It's almost always ad hominens). The guy at least pretends to like America. Not just say "Everything is gonna change, get used to the new normal".


----------



## корона-тян (Aug 22, 2020)

The biggest thing that the OrangeMan has done is actually what he hasn't done. As a child of the 90s, I'm used to America engaging in war. Every president starts his own conflict. 

Clinton had the Balkans, and then he had the US bombing iraq. 
Bush had Afghanistan and Iraq. 
Obama started up Syria and Yemen. 
Trump... Yes, the wars have continued, but we have had NO new engagements since 2017, which is a fucking miracle if you ask me. 

Seeing all the peacenicks ree about how we couldn't dare leave Syria or that drawing troops down in Afghanistan was a bad thing  also... made me think a bit.


----------



## Reverend (Aug 22, 2020)

Just Some Other Guy said:


> I mean is it so bad to want a President who doesn't take a shit on American values every hour of every day? Forget the "He's a moron" (It's almost always ad hominens). The guy at least pretends to like America. Not just say "Everything is gonna change, get used to the new normal".



He reminds me of Teddy Rosevelt SLIGHTLY, the 'Walk softly and carry a big stick' motto.  Although in this case it's "Carry a big stick and Stomp all over shit that needs stomping on" mentality.  But not blindly, surgically, like the economic war with china, the rejiggering of NAFTA, and getting us the hell out of places we don't need to be.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 23, 2020)

The entertainment value?  I mean, we've got a lolcow for a president, that's got to count for something.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 25, 2020)

You say...


Baguette Child said:


> Trump's only line of genuine appeal, in my opinion, is that he does not seem to actively dislike or hate his own country.


Then you said...



Baguette Child said:


> Calling him a conservative or a nationalist (or a supremacist) is a joke- Trump does what is in Trump's own interest,


If any other country would benefit Trump, he would take it. Just so happens that some Americans are reaping his self interest benefits.

One thing I never thought I would agree from Trump is immigration. Immigration has been unregulated in the United States for decades. Illegal immigrants cheat out opportunities for legitimate immigrants trying to migrate and assimilate into American society. All this commotion going on about the Wall not being built, yet four years later, there's an actual border being built per Trump's promise.

Whether there's more to Trump's 5 billion Wall proposal or if the Wall would actually help remains to be seen, but for now, it's a mass improvement over what was there a decade ago.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Aug 25, 2020)

Because I was a big fan of Home Alone. But even in 1993 I always felt something was really special about that stranger Kevin ran into for directions to the lobby.


----------



## Man Flavored Tofu (Aug 25, 2020)

I kind of see Trump as a competent Jimmy Carter. 

What I mean by that is that Trump, much like Jimmy Carter, was an anti-establishment vote. Carter rode into office with the whole corrupt Nixon vibe domaniationg politicas are that time. I would classify Trump as competent in that he did things that were perceived by his voting base as being anti-establishment. That's why the tweets and shit attitude haven't cost him any support from his core base. Pissing off establishment politicians and other countries was the point. A lot of nations around the world celebrated when Obama became president. I was in China at that time and the Chinese people ate Obama up like he was chocolate JFK. Obama being liked by the world didn't do much for America. North Korea didn't give a fuck. Russia didn't give a fuck. Democrats, like Biden, were making millions off Chinese money. Hell, even Bill Clinton was accused of selling favors for Chinese donations in the last few months of this administration with all the pardons.  

In contrast, Carter came off as weak and his speeches sounded defeatist. That's the main reason for the Regan landslide. American voters don't like their leaders to tell them they are going to have to get used to having less, that the nation is weaker, and then scolded them that it's their fault. Whatever you're political affiliation you have to admit after the Bush and Obama administration that establishment politicians are a serious issue for a lot of Americans. 

If you're a Trump supporter than you believe that he can do something about the establishment. If you're anti-Trump then you don't believe that he can do anything about the establishment, but that someone like AOC or Bernie can. Both sides are in agreement over the issue that things have got out of hand and the public doesn't like the direction things are going.  It doesn't mean Trump is right, wrong, good, or evil. It just means that he's a possible direction for a solution to that problem. 

But what do I know. I'm just a fag on the internet.


----------



## Sopressata (Aug 26, 2020)

I will try to give you an answer here, keep in mind I was not a political person at all until recently so apologies if I sound like a cavewoman expressing myself here. I was a life long dem up until about 2 to 3 years ago. At that time I began to slowly start questioning wtf was happening, All of a sudden people were talking nonstop about trans people and racism. It felt like it came out of nowhere and it was constant. This is when virtually everything was racist. The whole identity politics thing became so intense I knew something was seriously wrong. I was and still am a liberal person, pro choice and gay marriage etc but the shit that was going on was next level crazy. The way people In the dem party attacked and cancelled people who didn’t have the same beliefs as them was creepy. I started to feel like I would be next on the chopping block for things like opposing gender reassignment and giving hormones to children (Adults, I don’t care but children, it was upsetting ). I started feeling like I was being punked or something. This lead me to seek out others who felt similarly.

One day I was watching YouTube and I saw that video that showed Trump Acting like an idiot several times in a row in different situations...the video was put together by someone who wanted to show he never mocked that disabled reporter he was accused of mocking. The evidence was solid. I began to wonder what other lies were swallowed by me without even thinking. That was the beginning. I am NOT a trump worshipper at all but I woke up to the mess the dem party is. I can see that Repubs aren’t perfect either but for me I have to choose what Is best for me as well as the country and Biden isn’t it. The dem party is all about emotions and lecturing people on how much they suck and how awful we are and how much work we have to do. No solid plan to fix anything. All woo woo lets heal as they continue to drive a wedge between people. . I can’t think of anything good they have said about this country. Trump is unapologetically all bells and whistles and loves this country. Instead of wanting to tear everything down and punish us all for being shitty racist monsters he wants to build on what we have. Dems Seem to want to burn it all down and Institute some weird caste system where your human experience is based on your race, gender and sexuality. For a party that is obsessed with race they are the most racist people I’ve ever seen in my life. They don’t want equality, they want power and to get even for things that happened before any of us were here and sorry, but I’m not paying someone who didn't suffer for something I didn’t do. It’s all about control and shaming people and destroying our foundation.

TL/DR ....i think they are both full of shit to some degree but I feel that trump isn’t a punitive twat who will make our lives hell and in the end you might not remember what people have said but you remember how they make you feel. Trump seems much more for all people, which is bizarre to me now since I once thought he was a racist pig. I don’t think this anymore and it’s frustrating to see people who do. The people who are so convinced that he is a racist are far more racist than he ever was or is. I recently spoke to a man who worked in construction for Trump for years, he told me stories about how trump was the best boss he ever had, payed for his kids medical treatments that werent covered by insurance and also helped him with a down payment for a house for his family. This guy is black. He said it’s hard to watch people call Trump racist because he’s definitely not. This confirmed my thoughts even more.

I am so freaked out by the direction the dem party has gone in that Trump now seems normal and reasonable to me. Truth be told, I would vote for a green pepper over Biden but Trump will do. I like seeing the left constsntly pissed off by him for basically existing. It’s entertaining as hell. He could cure cancer and they’d accuse him of putting Drs out of work.


----------



## BlackDragoons (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't know what to say, i dont like Trump. I'm not one of those guys who go "Fuck Trump hes a neo nazi" because honestly thats shit tier to some of the stuff he's actually done considering the dude ran 6 business into the ground, has over 4k in state and federal lawsuits and is just a fucking incompentet boob.

He is literally if DSP ran for presidency and we gave him the fucking reigns to the country.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Aug 27, 2020)

I won't say I really _like_ the guy, and I'm certainly not sporting a massive boner for him like some of his cult, but he seems like he actively cares about veterans and the VA has been running more efficiently than it has in decades.

Obama learned just how broken the VA was while he was in office and fired one or two people and let them continue to suck.

Of course, there are plenty of other things which other Kiwis have already noted, so this isn't my only (or even my main) reason for thinking he's better than the alternative. I just wanted to throw out something new.

The main thing I appreciate about Trump is actually how angry he makes the leftists/SocJus crowd.


----------



## GuntPunt (Aug 27, 2020)

Trump unmasked the modern day political apperatus.

Before this, it was Democrats were the party of inclusivity, the working people and everything good, and the Republicans were the rich old white guys who will sell this country out for the highest bidder or war. This was the narrative that was thrown around in academia, in Democrat strongholds, and in the media. Republicans were on their way out as wearing out Reagan's name was not getting anywhere the needed across the board approval to get them into the White House. It was a losing war with some victories as the Tea Party coattails let them take back both chambers of Congress.

This was going to continue until Trump ran in 2016. He was the only person on the stage with the balls to say Dubya's presidency was a failure, that people were ripping us off across the board, and that life can be better. He used comedy and his demeanor to lure people in to think he was a joke, and then hit them with his policy. They underestimated him all the way to the nomination and even the presidency.

After he won, the mask shattered. Republican fuckers who were complicit in fucking over our country revealed themselves and either retired or endorse the Democratic party. Media went into maximum overdrive to make anything he did look negative. While this occured, Trump worked and did most of the things he promised, something most politicians never really do. These things usually resulted in positive gains for the country. The Democrats, in the process of spiting Trump and making an anti-Trump armada, they pulled off the corpse of Kennedy they've touted for years and became the party of war, Wall Street and corruption. Trump turned the Republican party from one of the failure of W. Bush to the fighters for the working class. That alone is interesting shift from the political observation alone.

Honestly, if we are being honest, Trump governs like a 90s Democrat with some hardline stances of the Republican side. Nothing new, but it works.

he also owns the libs by doing menial bullshit like drinking water. always good for a laugh


----------



## Sayon (Aug 27, 2020)

1. LARPing.

2. Boomers.

3. Letting those who aren't important pretend they're important and in control. That's really the main advantage of democracy (lets you bribe the masses you push around into killing your enemies).

More or less it.


----------



## BlackDragoons (Aug 27, 2020)

GuntPunt said:


> This was going to continue until Trump ran in 2016. He was the only person on the stage with the balls to say Dubya's presidency was a failure, that people were ripping us off across the board, and that life can be better. He used comedy and his demeanor to lure people in to think he was a joke, and then hit them with his policy. They underestimated him all the way to the nomination and even the presidency.



Too bad its been the opposite of that, since Trumps Presidency between his alienation of our foreign allies and our failure of a trade war with China they have been taking over as the world super power.

He missed the fact that what made america great was our allies trade support.


----------



## GuntPunt (Aug 27, 2020)

Gezkill said:


> Too bad its been the opposite of that, since Trumps Presidency between his alienation of our foreign allies and our failure of a trade war with China they have been taking over as the world super power.
> 
> He missed the fact that what made america great was our allies trade support.



Everyone has their own qualifiers for "what made America great." It is pointless to argue this due to its subjective nature.

Most of the fond moments of modern US history are those with low civil unrest, great economics, and a defining theme or culture. This is why the "Roaring" 20s, the 50s, and the 80s-90s are romanticized. Trump may have not had those, but I don't believe any future era will unless drastic change occurs.

To your points, allies trade support is still there. We are still the easiest and biggest market to sell to. I don't have any idea what you are talking about. If you are talking about NATO, allies countries were not paying their agreed upon 2% GDP for decades and Trump finally said pay. If this alienates them, let them police Europe themselves. For China and the trade war, it was leading to trade agreements and Stage 1 was signed before COVID19 hit. Those bridges are burned now, but they were working.

Finally, the economy of the post WWII US was due to the majority and quality of manufacturing jobs we had while the rest of the world was destroyed. We were essentially China, and progressively we outsourced to save cost, and you know the result.


----------



## Made In China (Aug 27, 2020)

The appeal is simple: Trump drives the people whom I wish cancer upon mad.  With any luck they'll get a stroke and die if Trump wins the second term.


----------



## BlackDragoons (Aug 27, 2020)

GuntPunt said:


> Everyone has their own qualifiers for "what made America great." It is pointless to argue this due to its subjective nature.
> 
> Most of the fond moments of modern US history are those with low civil unrest, great economics, and a defining theme or culture. This is why the "Roaring" 20s, the 50s, and the 80s-90s are romanticized. Trump may have not had those, but I don't believe any future era will unless drastic change occurs.
> 
> ...



A good video pinpointing on how Trump has been handling China.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhMAt3BluAU


----------



## President Joe Biden (Aug 27, 2020)

He wasn't black or a woman or a "woman."


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 27, 2020)

Donald Trump was something of a mythical figure in New York state, from the 70's to the 00's. Like a real life Paul Bunyan. People have always hated him, because they ain't him. His Howard Stern call-ins were probably what I remember most about him as a younger man. I'm sure he's done some shady shit as a real estate mogul in NYC and beyond but I can guesstimate what kind of dirty dealings that took, and it's within acceptable measures for me. Half the shit I KNOW Hillary did, I do not approve of. I'll take the Teflon Don over anything the Dems have brought to the table, 2016 and 2020. Foreign policy stronk, employs a lot of people, exemplar of capitalism.


----------



## GuntPunt (Aug 28, 2020)

Gezkill said:


> A good video pinpointing on how Trump has been handling China.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhMAt3BluAU



I watched the video, because I am not afraid of opposing views.

First off, the concept of isolating our economy from China was spurred to essentially begin producing quality products to export that will create jobs in the U.S. That was the entire point of Trump winning the Rust Belt. Its purpose was through manufacturing, the world's reliance on Chinese goods would decrease. This cannot happen immediately as the video suggests, because China was progressively built since the 70s, and would take decades to see results. Chinese goods getting through is an oversight that I agree can be mitigated through smarter implementations of his foreign policy.

Second, the policies of China's expansion into the Pacific and Africa is again is a militant oversight, but at least is getting pushback with the regards of the S. China Sea. We are currently blocking further Chinese expansion into the Pacific. It is a standoff that you can easily Google. Africa is another oversight that again I agree could be mitigated.

Finally,
>kraut


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 3, 2020)

He's becoming more of a joke everyday -- the latest conspiracy theories he's spewing about men in black on airplanes?  I saw them talking about it on the news, and when they showed the clips, I just started laughing so hard.  Even Fox thinks he's going koo-koo.  Dude, WTF?  
No matter what side you're on, COMEDY GOLD.



Haramburger said:


> Donald Trump was something of a mythical figure in New York state, from the 70's to the 00's. Like a real life Paul Bunyan. People have always hated him, because they ain't him. His Howard Stern call-ins were probably what I remember most about him as a younger man. I'm sure he's done some shady shit as a real estate mogul in NYC and beyond but I can guesstimate what kind of dirty dealings that took, and it's within acceptable measures for me. Half the shit I KNOW Hillary did, I do not approve of. I'll take the Teflon Don over anything the Dems have brought to the table, 2016 and 2020. Foreign policy stronk, employs a lot of people, exemplar of capitalism.



Actually, his business ventures weren't all that successful.  He had to file for bankruptcy quite a few times, and I believe he and his father were sued more than once.  (Fred Trump, though just as much, if not more, of an asshole, was at least a more successful business man.  A seriously corrupt one, but more successful)

After a while, he just became one of those "famous for being famous" types. I think the first time I head about him was when his relationship with Marla Maples hit the press, and he left Ivana for her.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 26, 2020)

In 2016, I saw him as the funniest of two candidates in a "turd sandwich versus giant douche" election. Now? The woke left has lost its mind and he seems the most likely of the two candidates to bring some sanity back to the country. And he's still funny.



> For example, I feel like Trump and his supporters think that the BLM riots are advantageous to their side, and in some ways I get that, but he's the president and American cities are being reduced to smoking craters on his watch. I would respect him more if he sent in the feds and shut that shit down. Like if people are going to call you a fascist, you may as well polish up the jackboots and give 'em a show.


If he really cracked down on the protests, he might get less votes. If he loses the presidential race, we'll be stuck with Biden Kamala. Yeah, it sucks sweaty balls that American cities are getting turned to craters, but it's a temporary pain for long term gain. Kamala would turn the country into a crater.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 26, 2020)

The people who don't like him, are mostly the same kinds of people who don't like the kinds of people who would normally be neutral towards him.  Most of Trump's base are white male Christians who have had a full-scale propaganda war waged against them for decades now.  Ironically the media kind of created Trump.  You take a large section of society and continuously trash them and eventually they're going to start to engage in behaviors that you clearly don't like regardless of whether or not those behaviors are directly benefiting them.


----------

